# Super Glue Cyanoacrylate Accelerator



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some Super Glue Cyanoacrylate Accelerator to use with my frag glue. I know that Goreef and JLAquatics sell Boston Aqua Farms Reef Glue Accelerator, but hoping someone knows where to get this or comparable version locally. 

TIA


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Water... Just dip it in water. It will skin the glue

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

yes I know that  I just find that the glue doesn't set even after 30-40 seconds.. I'm using EcoTech glue but have had similar results with others.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fury165 said:


> yes I know that  I just find that the glue doesn't set even after 30-40 seconds.. I'm using EcoTech glue but have had similar results with others.


Fair enough.

I have used the Boston aquafarm stuff (have had beers with the guy that runs it!) it is pretty good. Works a tad better than water  Still not %100 setup, but pretty good


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to be into the Radio Controlled Airplanes. We used differing thickness CA glue and a product called "KICKER" to instantly bond the glue. Another good product to keep close by is called "DEBONDER" for when you are working with the thin stuff- by the time you realise you have the thin on your hands its too late, you will be stuck!
KICKER for instant bond- available at most hobby stores.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

badmedicine said:


> I used to be into the Radio Controlled Airplanes. We used differing thickness CA glue and a product called "KICKER" to instantly bond the glue. Another good product to keep close by is called "DEBONDER" for when you are working with the thin stuff- by the time you realise you have the thin on your hands its too late, you will be stuck!
> KICKER for instant bond- available at most hobby stores.


Thanks Badmedicine, will check out some of the hobby stores around here


----------

